# Smoked Brook Trout & Tilapia (Hickory Smoke)



## Bearcarver

*Small Labor day Smoke (Brook Trout & Tilapia):*

A few weeks ago, one of my Son's tower monkeys asked me if I'd smoke a couple small Trout for him.
I couldn't say no, because all of those crazy kids are always willing to help the Old Bear, whenever he needs it !!!
I told him to bring them over.
Once I saw them, I knew I needed something to go with them, because I couldn't see bothering with 5 little Brookies all by themselves.
So I got 3 pounds of Tilapia fillets from Giant. I sliced the rib cage section off of the fillets, and fried them up for Breakfast, because that part was much too thin for smoking.

*Day #1 *(Brine & Prep):
I thawed the 5 Brook Trout, cleaned them up a bit more, and put them in the following brine with the Tilapia Fillets.
Put 1/2 quart of apple juice in a pot on the stove, bringing to low boil & then down to simmer.
Add to this;
6 ounces of soy sauce
1/2 cup of non-iodized salt
1/2 cup of brown sugar
1/2 tsp of Garlic powder
1/2 tsp of Onion powder
1/2 tsp of Cayenne pepper
1/2 tsp of Dried Bay Leaf Flakes (or 2 or 3 fresh bay leaves)

Stir until salt is dissolved. Then add 1 1/2 quarts of water & ice to cool quickly.
Leave the pieces submerged in this brine for 4 hours in fridge.
Note: I usually brine my larger pieces of Salmon for 6 hours, but that would be too long for these small Trout & fillets.
After removing from brine, rinse each piece well, pat dry, and lay on paper towels.
Then I put them on the smoking racks, and put in my meat fridge (uncovered) over night to begin the forming of the pellicle.

*Day # 2 *(Smoking):
8:00--------Pre-Heat Smoker to 120˚.
8:15--------Put in MES 40, with bigger pieces on #2 shelf, and smaller ones on top shelf.
8:30--------I filled my old prototype AMNS with Hickory & lit both ends (I want these good & smoky).
8:45--------After a nice pellicle is formed I put my AMNS on the bars of my MES 40.
10:30------Smoke was a bit too heavy, even for my taste, so I put the one end out.
11:00------Bump heat up to 140˚.
1:00--------Bump heat up to 160˚.
2:00--------Bump heat up to 180˚.
3:00--------Bump heat up to 190˚.
4:00--------Removed smoked fish when all pieces were over 140˚ internal. Some were up to 158˚.
Allow to cool awhile, and put in fridge until next day for eating & wrapping.
That's about it,

Bear


Ingredients:







Brine cooling down:






All fish in brine, and going into fridge for 4 hours:






The rest of the fillets on another rack:






BearView:






Completed---Good snacking stuff !!!






FINI


----------



## tjohnson

Just In Time!

Great Looking Smoked Fish Bear!!

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl

Great stuff Bear!

Wish we could get brook trout down here.

Spent my summers in Wis. as a kid, trout fishing almost every day.

You just can't beat fresh trout in a cast iron skillet over an open fire!


----------



## roller

Bear how was the Tilapia smoked. I have been looking for a good freshwater fish besides the usual salmon and trout ?  Nice job !


----------



## justpassingthru

Bear, what a way to start the morning, ...good looking fish.

I love trout, that's something I really miss, one 8" trout costs $12 here and it's probably so dry it would bounce if ya dropped it.

I have a question about the Tilapia, I've seen it in the stores and wanted to try it, but Mrs JPT saw a program on the TV about Tilapia that is farmed on the Mekong, turned her off completely, I looked on the net and it seems there is a large debate about "Nam" Tilapia, so...., where does your Tilapia come from, obviously it's not poisoning you.

Gene


----------



## Bearcarver

Roller said:


> Bear how was the Tilapia smoked. I have been looking for a good freshwater fish besides the usual salmon and trout ?  Nice job !


Thanks Roller!!!
I smoked it all together like I said above. It came out as good as the trout.

Bear




JustPassingThru said:


> Bear, what a way to start the morning, ...good looking fish.
> 
> I love trout, that's something I really miss, one 8" trout costs $12 here and it's probably so dry it would bounce if ya dropped it.
> 
> I have a question about the Tilapia, I've seen it in the stores and wanted to try it, but Mrs JPT saw a program on the TV about Tilapia that is farmed on the Mekong, turned her off completely, I looked on the net and it seems there is a large debate about "Nam" Tilapia, so...., where does your Tilapia come from, obviously it's not poisoning you.
> 
> Gene


Thanks Gene!

$12 for an 8" Trout?!?!   Wow, I could make a fortune up here!!!

Hmmmm---Vietnam Tilapia??  

I cheated, and had Mrs Bear pick them up on her normal weekly shopping trip, so I don't know where these were from.

I slept within 100 yards of the Mekong for 7 months, and I know the water was always mostly brown.

My base camp was actually built by dredging the Mekong, and piling enough sand to make a 40 acre plot of land.

I'll have to look the next time I get to Giant, personally.

Bear


----------



## roller

They are raising alot of them in the USA now...


----------



## jc1947

*Bear,*

*Great looking fish. How did the tilapi taste? Good as salmon?*

*JC*


----------



## smokeamotive

YUM!


----------



## smoking shawn86

nice looking place


----------



## chef willie

JustPassingThru said:


> Bear, what a way to start the morning, ...good looking fish.
> 
> I love trout, that's something I really miss, one 8" trout costs $12 here and it's probably so dry it would bounce if ya dropped it.
> 
> I have a question about the Tilapia, I've seen it in the stores and wanted to try it, but Mrs JPT saw a program on the TV about Tilapia that is farmed on the Mekong, turned her off completely, I looked on the net and it seems there is a large debate about "Nam" Tilapia, so...., where does your Tilapia come from, obviously it's not poisoning you.
> 
> Gene


Here's a link regarding tilapia. Stick with US raised fish or run the risks. I, personally, stopped eating the Chinese imports...who knows what they feed them & suspect little control of farming methods. I mean, if they have lead in kids toys what's in the fish? I've also heard, but can't verify, some countries use Tilapia in ponds with other farmed fish to eat the sludge off the bottom as they are bottom feeders. http://www.montereybayaquarium.org/cr/SeafoodWatch/web/sfw_factsheet.aspx?gid=27


----------



## jacobtia

Good lookin' smoke as usual bear!

I too have heard that tilapia are used at fish farms to clean waste from the other fish. I believe my little guy had me watch an episode of Dirty Jobs that featured a striped bass fish farm and the tilapia were used for waste management in their bass tanks. Makes you think twice about eating it. Of course I am also a huge fan of channel catfish and God only knows what they eat from the bottom of rivers, lakes ect. But man oh man they are tasty fried up!


----------



## Bearcarver

TJohnson said:


> Just In Time!
> 
> Great Looking Smoked Fish Bear!!
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd,

Bear
 




SmokinAl said:


> Great stuff Bear!
> 
> Wish we could get brook trout down here.
> 
> Spent my summers in Wis. as a kid, trout fishing almost every day.
> 
> You just can't beat fresh trout in a cast iron skillet over an open fire!


Thanks Al !!!

That frying pan thing is why my PA stocked Rainbows, and the stocked & native Brooks, and Browns never make it to the smoker.

However, big trout are better in the smoker, because they get more oily & stronger flavor once they get about 18" long or better.

I normally fry little Brookies this size, but the kid wanted them smoked---So I smoked them.

The way he left here with them, I'm not sure if he's going to eat them. He was opening the zip lock bag & sniffing the smoky smell.

I think he might punch a couple holes in the bag & hang them from his mirror as an air freshener!!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

JC1947 said:


> *Bear,*
> 
> *Great looking fish. How did the tilapi taste? Good as salmon?*
> 
> *JC*


Thanks JC!

I think the Tilapia tasted similar to the Salmon I smoke, but I used the same brine too.

Bear




Smokeamotive said:


> YUM!


Thanks!

Bear


----------



## gros cochon

Looks great Bear. As usual, well detailed post


----------



## jc1947

*Thank you muchly, Bear! I'll give it a try.*

*JC*


----------



## Bearcarver

smoking shawn86 said:


> nice looking place


Thank You Very Much!

Bear




jacobtia said:


> Good lookin' smoke as usual bear!
> 
> I too have heard that tilapia are used at fish farms to clean waste from the other fish. I believe my little guy had me watch an episode of Dirty Jobs that featured a striped bass fish farm and the tilapia were used for waste management in their bass tanks. Makes you think twice about eating it. Of course I am also a huge fan of channel catfish and God only knows what they eat from the bottom of rivers, lakes ect. But man oh man they are tasty fried up!


Thanks jake!

I'll be watching closer where they're from.

I love Catties & Walleyes, and I know they're bottom feeders too.

I also read that most of the toxic stuff is stored in the fat of a fish, and there was little or no fat on these fillets.

I gotta do more research.

Bear
 




Chef Willie said:


> Here's a link regarding tilapia. Stick with US raised fish or run the risks. I, personally, stopped eating the Chinese imports...who knows what they feed them & suspect little control of farming methods. I mean, if they have lead in kids toys what's in the fish? I've also heard, but can't verify, some countries use Tilapia in ponds with other farmed fish to eat the sludge off the bottom as they are bottom feeders. http://www.montereybayaquarium.org/cr/SeafoodWatch/web/sfw_factsheet.aspx?gid=27


Thanks Willie!

I gotta look into this.

This is only the 3rd time I ate Tilapia.

The first time, I and a SP5 buddy of mine from Ohio caught a whole mess of them in Oahu, near Schofield Barracks.

Bear


----------



## chef willie

You're welcome Bear. For me, more of a boycott thing than health reasons. If you ate them every day there might be more concern but if only once in a while you're probably ok. I used to sling food for a major distributor and they were always showing us films etc. on how the processing plants in Asia are pretty dismal. Not all, but most, are very lax with refrigeration and such. Plants in the US are more concerned with public health but even some of those are suspect at times. We have all seen/heard about the ground beef recals. It's really a crap shoot sometimes.


----------



## moikel

Down here its Basa,a sort of catfish from Vietnam. Fed ?? who knows. I wont eat it. Interestingly the Chinese love our freshwater perch,native fish that are farmed but to our standards but dont go for farmed fish from Asia so much. Message in that!!


----------



## africanmeat

Lucky that i went to your profile to see if you put anything new other wise a would missed this one .

it looks yummy and a great step by step recipe ,the Qview is closer to a bearview
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

africanmeat said:


> Lucky that i went to your profile to see if you put anything new other wise a would missed this one .
> 
> it looks yummy and a great step by step recipe ,the Qview is closer to a bearview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Thanks Aaron !!!

Those little Brookies are such a pretty fish!!!

Tasty too!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## alaskanbear

Holey poop!!!   I saw $12.00 for a 8 POUND trout and thought thats reasonable..  8", hell, we use them lil sucker fer bait up here..lololol

Been awhile since I kept a trout with all the salmon, but 12 buck?? my lord, I need to hook up with ya bear bro and I will ship 3-6 pound bows for darn near that price..lolol

Rich

(spoiled in Alaska)


----------



## Bearcarver

AlaskanBear said:


> Holey poop!!!   I saw $12.00 for a 8 POUND trout and thought thats reasonable..  8", hell, we use them lil sucker fer bait up here..lololol
> 
> Been awhile since I kept a trout with all the salmon, but 12 buck?? my lord, I need to hook up with ya bear bro and I will ship 3-6 pound bows for darn near that price..lolol
> 
> Rich
> 
> (spoiled in Alaska)


LOL----That was Gene, in Tahiti that has the expensive trout. I guess the water's too warm there. They have mermaids there, instead. We got loads of trout in PA. No Salmon, but lots of Trout. We have to go to NY for Salmon.

Thanks Rich,

Bear


----------



## wayne p

Would using Apple Cider work just as well as apple Juice?


----------



## Bearcarver

Wayne P said:


> Would using Apple Cider work just as well as apple Juice?


I wouldn't know why not, Wayne.

Might even be better!!

Bear


----------



## smokinx

I know I'm a little late to the party but tilapia is an iffy fish and I try to stay clear of it personally.  Pollutants and handling aside, there is very little nutritional value in them. 

Those brookies looked delicious though. Especially if they were natural Brooks. They seem to have a slightly sweeter, almost Smokey flavor to them. A lot of the smaller ones I don't even scale, the scales are small enough to not cause any problems eating them. 

I'm in PA too. I can't wait till season opens up, I wanna smoke some. I've never had smoked trout.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearcarver

smokinx said:


> I know I'm a little late to the party but tilapia is an iffy fish and I try to stay clear of it personally. Pollutants and handling aside, there is very little nutritional value in them.
> 
> Those brookies looked delicious though. Especially if they were natural Brooks. They seem to have a slightly sweeter, almost Smokey flavor to them. A lot of the smaller ones I don't even scale, the scales are small enough to not cause any problems eating them.
> 
> I'm in PA too. I can't wait till season opens up, I wanna smoke some. I've never had smoked trout.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Thanks Neighbor!!

I didn't have anything else to smoke, and the Pretty little Brookies weren't enough for a real smoke, so I just threw the Tilapia in to fill my rack.

Pennsy Trout are always Great !!

Bear


----------



## skiingsmith

Can't wait to try this one. Newbie question--what is AMNS? I'm thinking is your smoking material.

Thanks Bear.

Marty


----------



## Bearcarver

skiingsmith said:


> Can't wait to try this one. Newbie question--what is AMNS? I'm thinking is your smoking material.
> 
> Thanks Bear.
> 
> Marty


That's Great, Marty!!

You'll love it !!

The AMNS is the original smoking Maze from Amazing Smokers. It was designed to be used with Sawdust only.

Since that, the 5" X 8" AMNPS was introduced, and it's the greatest invention to the Smoking World!! It can be used in a wider range of smoker temps, and you can use both Dust or Pellets.

Here is where they come from-----The inventor & owner is a Sponsor & Member of this site, and is an Awesome Guy:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/default.asp

Bear


----------



## 88rxna

Gonna have to try this


----------



## Bearcarver

88rxna said:


> Gonna have to try this


That's Great !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just PM me if you run into any questions. That way I won't miss it.

Bear


----------



## red sled

Forgive me if this has been answered already.  Is there any reason we can't eat the smoked tilapia fillets the same day as smoking them ? We're gonna try this recipe tomorrow.


----------



## Bearcarver

red sled said:


> Forgive me if this has been answered already.  Is there any reason we can't eat the smoked tilapia fillets the same day as smoking them ? We're gonna try this recipe tomorrow.



No reason not to eat some right after smoking.
However when smoked this way, I believe it actually tastes better when cold.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE

Looks good Bear!
I use to go high in the Sierras for some Brookies and Goldens in my youth (<20's). Those were my eat'n fish.
On Wednesdays, they stocked the streams. I would catch a limit of them for the smoker. Smoked they were great.
But the Rainbow Trout they raised to plant were raised in warmer water. What use to take 3 years to raise in water from snow melt creek water, took 8 months in warmer well water.
It was all about economics, Faster fish cost less to produce. Mushy to eat, but fine smoked.

Sorry, but I avoid Talapia, and don't like catfish.:confused:
Love Salmon though. Nowadays I catch my fish at Costco. Come to think about it, the last two bags cost as much as a fishin license.:eek:


----------



## Bearcarver

SonnyE said:


> Looks good Bear!
> I use to go high in the Sierras for some Brookies and Goldens in my youth (<20's). Those were my eat'n fish.
> On Wednesdays, they stocked the streams. I would catch a limit of them for the smoker. Smoked they were great.
> But the Rainbow Trout they raised to plant were raised in warmer water. What use to take 3 years to raise in water from snow melt creek water, took 8 months in warmer well water.
> It was all about economics, Faster fish cost less to produce. Mushy to eat, but fine smoked.
> 
> Sorry, but I avoid Talapia, and don't like catfish.:confused:
> Love Salmon though. Nowadays I catch my fish at Costco. Come to think about it, the last two bags cost as much as a fishin license.:eek:




I avoid Tilapia most of the time too, but Catfish (under 15") have always been my favorite eating fish.
I rarely buy Salmon ($$$$), but wait for my Son to bring me some from Pulaski, NY.
I believe The Trout they stock in PA are raised in colder water, although maybe not quite as cold as a pure mountain stream.

Bear


----------



## idahopz

Great idea using the tilapia, John!  We are fortunate in having high mountain lakes which contain stocked rainbow, and native brook trout. The brookies have a flesh that is so orange, it looks like salmon, and tastes fantastic. I've smoked these for a long time, but have never thought of tilapia.  I have read that the Kirkland filets at Costco are safe.


----------



## Bearcarver

idahopz said:


> Great idea using the tilapia, John!  We are fortunate in having high mountain lakes which contain stocked rainbow, and native brook trout. The brookies have a flesh that is so orange, it looks like salmon, and tastes fantastic. I've smoked these for a long time, but have never thought of tilapia.  I have read that the Kirkland filets at Costco are safe.



We don't have much in natives in lakes, but we have some streams that spawn & support native Brookies & Browns. However they're pretty small, and we throw them back, even though they are actually legal.
They sure are Pretty!!!
I try to fry any Tilapia I get, and if I smoke them, I make sure I take them to at least 140°, because of stories I've read about how they raise them in foreign hatcheries. I never know which are which at the stores.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE

bearcarver said:


> I avoid Tilapia most of the time too, but Catfish (under 15") have always been my favorite eating fish.
> I rarely buy Salmon ($$$$), but wait for my Son to bring me some from Pulaski, NY.
> I believe The Trout they stock in PA are raised in colder water, although maybe not quite as cold as a pure mountain stream.
> 
> Bear



The wife's Dad in Tennessee *loves* Catfish. He was raised on the Mississippi River in Mississippi.
That was many moons ago. But Mom makes sure he gets a treat now and then...
I guess I'm just spoiled. :) My Dad raised us fishin the streams in the Eastern Sierras. Before it got crowded. I don't go there much anymore, it's too sad. This whole State is sad.
Well, off to Sam's club for a few staples. I'll probably look in the freezers to see what the catch of the day is.... :D
I wish I lived in your neck of the woods.. But that would add to a problem, not solve it. ;) So I'll just stay in the State of Denial.


----------



## Bearcarver

SonnyE said:


> The wife's Dad in Tennessee *loves* Catfish. He was raised on the Mississippi River in Mississippi.
> That was many moons ago. But Mom makes sure he gets a treat now and then...
> I guess I'm just spoiled. :) My Dad raised us fishin the streams in the Eastern Sierras. Before it got crowded. I don't go there much anymore, it's too sad. This whole State is sad.
> Well, off to Sam's club for a few staples. I'll probably look in the freezers to see what the catch of the day is.... :D
> I wish I lived in your neck of the woods.. But that would add to a problem, not solve it. ;) So I'll just stay in the State of Denial.




I think one of my reasons for liking Catties best is I hate picking bones.
When I was little, my Dad would go to the River overnight, and bring home his limit (50) to feed the family.
Catfish is the only fish that we don't fillet. All we ever did was Skin them, Gut them, and cut the heads off.
Then after we fry them, you just hold the head-end of the backbone, and scrape your fork from head to tail. then flip it over & do the same thing on the other side. Now you have a pile of awesome meat, and every bone that fish had is still all in one piece.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE

bearcarver said:


> I think one of my reasons for liking Catties best is I hate picking bones.
> When I was little, my Dad would go to the River overnight, and bring home his limit (50) to feed the family.
> Catfish is the only fish that we don't fillet. All we ever did was Skin them, Gut them, and cut the heads off.
> Then after we fry them, you just hold the head-end of the backbone, and scrape your fork from head to tail. then flip it over & do the same thing on the other side. Now you have a pile of awesome meat, and every bone that fish had is still all in one piece.
> 
> Bear



We did that with Trout. Except we ate the hide, too.


----------



## Bearcarver

SonnyE said:


> We did that with Trout. Except we ate the hide, too.



No Trout have fine bones, and if you don't fillet them, you will be sitting & picking bones while eating. And the "Hides" are completely different. You can eat the Trout skin, but the skin on a Catfish is like a Rubber Wet Suit---Not to be eaten.
So like I said, NO bone picking if you do a Catfish the way I said above.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE

bearcarver said:


> No Trout have fine bones, and if you don't fillet them, you will be sitting & picking bones while eating. And the "Hides" are completely different. You can eat the Trout skin, but the skin on a Catfish is like a Rubber Wet Suit---Not to be eaten.
> So like I said, NO bone picking if you do a Catfish the way I said above.
> 
> Bear



Oh, these were panfish. Trout that fit nice in a cast iron skillet. If you filet one you'd get nothin. Dad loved Dixey Fry, I'm shocked it's still around.
When you could lift the head, and the bones separated out of the meat, it was ready to eat. Filet on the plate, you could say. 10" to 14" as a rule.
Dad never liked catfish or bass. So we grew up creek fishin in the High Sierras for Rainbows, German Browns, and Speckled trout (Brook trout). I do like Bass, but never have acquired a taste for Cats. No doubt if I could find some fixed _right_ that could change.
Betty's Dad LOVES catfish. But he grew up on the Mississippi, in the Delta, on a houseboat. Last one of a dozen youngins.
Anyway, yeah, we done our fish that way. Anymore there is too much asphalt and A'holes scrabblin for the same fishin hole, and idiots trying to keep everybody out.
Ain't nothin like it were.


----------



## Bearcarver

SonnyE said:


> Oh, these were panfish. Trout that fit nice in a cast iron skillet. If you filet one you'd get nothin. Dad loved Dixey Fry, I'm shocked it's still around.
> When you could lift the head, and the bones separated out of the meat, it was ready to eat. Filet on the plate, you could say. 10" to 14" as a rule.
> Dad never liked catfish or bass. So we grew up creek fishin in the High Sierras for Rainbows, German Browns, and Speckled trout (Brook trout). I do like Bass, but never have acquired a taste for Cats. No doubt if I could find some fixed _right_ that could change.
> Betty's Dad LOVES catfish. But he grew up on the Mississippi, in the Delta, on a houseboat. Last one of a dozen youngins.
> Anyway, yeah, we done our fish that way. Anymore there is too much asphalt and A'holes scrabblin for the same fishin hole, and idiots trying to keep everybody out.
> Ain't nothin like it were.



It might vary from State to State, however:
Catfish is my All-Time favorite Eating Fish, because done the way I explained removes ALL bones in one piece. Even the rib cage stays attached to the backbone, and there are no other bones in a catfish that aren't connected directly to that backbone.
However they must be caught in the Spring in a Cold climate state like PA (for best flavor), and they should be under 18" long for best eating (preferably 10" to 12" range).

Trout are Fine, but too many fine bones throughout.
Don't ask me what my second favorite is, but I can tell you it's flesh is the closest to a catfish of all.

Bear


----------



## JZ_Focus

Well, My dad and son brought me 12 nice rainbow trout fillets today, with instructions that I am to smoke some for my dad.  I figured none of Bears recipes/instructions have left me down yet, so I guess tomorrow I'll brinning and smoking on sunday.  The nice thing is they brought me the fish already cleaned and filleted, with all the bones removed.  Trout can be a little tricky with getting the bones out, but they did a beautiful job with them.


----------



## Bearcarver

JZ_Focus said:


> Well, My dad and son brought me 12 nice rainbow trout fillets today, with instructions that I am to smoke some for my dad.  I figured none of Bears recipes/instructions have left me down yet, so I guess tomorrow I'll brinning and smoking on sunday.  The nice thing is they brought me the fish already cleaned and filleted, with all the bones removed.  Trout can be a little tricky with getting the bones out, but they did a beautiful job with them.




That's Great !!
Be careful how long you Brine them (go by the thickness that I mentioned in the Text).
My Son always brought fish to me like that, but he's been slacking lately.
I excuse him, because his Tower business is doing Great.

Bear


----------



## JZ_Focus

bearcarver said:


> That's Great !!
> Be careful how long you Brine them (go by the thickness that I mentioned in the Text).
> My Son always brought fish to me like that, but he's been slacking lately.
> I excuse him, because his Tower business is doing Great.
> 
> Bear



Well, my son in only 16 and still lives at home.  He was just lucky enough to get to spend the morning fishing with his grandfather and great grandfather today.  I'll be sure to be careful on the brine, and thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Bearcarver

Wow!!  4 Generations!!
16, 40, 60, and 80!!
That's a lot of Trout with a 5 Trout Limit.
Back in my Day the limit in PA was 8.
Let me know how you like it.

Bear


----------



## JZ_Focus

bearcarver said:


> Wow!!  4 Generations!!
> 16, 40, 60, and 80!!
> That's a lot of Trout with a 5 Trout Limit.
> Back in my Day the limit in PA was 8.
> Let me know how you like it.
> 
> Bear


They went fishing at Limestone Springs in Richland, PA which is a private hatchery/Preserve, and you pay for what you catch by weight.  No limit on fish, but it can get pricey if you get carried away.

4 generations are actually 16,40, 75, & 96.  Trust me when I say that 96 year old hasn't slowed down much either.  No grass grows under his feet.


----------



## Bearcarver

JZ_Focus said:


> They went fishing at Limestone Springs in Richland, PA which is a private hatchery/Preserve, and you pay for what you catch by weight.  No limit on fish, but it can get pricey if you get carried away.
> 
> 4 generations are actually 16,40, 75, & 96.  Trust me when I say that 96 year old hasn't slowed down much either.  No grass grows under his feet.




LOL---Staying in shape for those Fightin' PA Trout!!
I used to see the guy on the roof down there, with the "York" Barbells, when I drove to York to pick up Machines for my Cabinet Shop, at a place called "Wilke Machine". This was 25-30 years ago.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Thank You for the Like, JZ.
Appreciate it.

Bear


----------



## JZ_Focus

So I brined the trout on Sunday for 4 hours, put them in the fridge over night to form pelical, and then smoked them per your instructions Monday starting at 6am.  My dad loved them!  I'm not a big trout person, but I have to admit, these did turn out really good.  I've got to say Bear, everything I've tried from your Step by Steps has been awesome.


----------



## Bearcarver

JZ_Focus said:


> So I brined the trout on Sunday for 4 hours, put them in the fridge over night to form pelical, and then smoked them per your instructions Monday starting at 6am.  My dad loved them!  I'm not a big trout person, but I have to admit, these did turn out really good.  I've got to say Bear, everything I've tried from your Step by Steps has been awesome.



That's Great!
That's what I like to hear!!
Yours look Beautiful too!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Rahl

I will be trying this Saturday caught a few small brookies in the adirondacks cant wait to give it a try!


----------



## Bearcarver

Rahl said:


> I will be trying this Saturday caught a few small brookies in the adirondacks cant wait to give it a try!



Glad to hear that !!
Let me know how you like it !!

Bear


----------



## Rahl

Bearcarver said:


> Glad to hear that !!
> Let me know how you like it !!
> 
> Bear


Was great can't wait to go catch some more and do it again!


----------



## Bearcarver

Rahl said:


> Was great can't wait to go catch some more and do it again!




Oh Yeah---That's some Tasty Brookies, right there.:)
And those 5 would be a Daily Limit if it was in PA.
Go get some more---They're a good Health Food!!:D

Bear


----------



## Rahl

Would this work for salmon too?


----------



## Rahl

Haha I just saw in the original post that you do , will be trying it tomorrow with some salmon!


----------



## Bearcarver

Rahl said:


> Haha I just saw in the original post that you do , will be trying it tomorrow with some salmon!




Here's the Original "Salmon" Step by Step:
*Smoked Salmon*


Bear


----------



## SonnyE

Bearcarver said:


> Here's the Original "Salmon" Step by Step:
> *Smoked Salmon*
> 
> 
> Bear



And I can vouch for Bear's Salmon recipe to be a real keeper! ;):rolleyes: Yum!


----------



## Bearcarver

SonnyE said:


> And I can vouch for Bear's Salmon recipe to be a real keeper! ;):rolleyes: Yum!




Thanks Sonny!!
I know you used my recipe a few times!

Bear


----------



## Rahl

Bearcarver said:


> Here's the Original "Salmon" Step by Step:
> *Smoked Salmon*
> 
> 
> Bear


Thanks again turned out great!


----------



## Bearcarver

Rahl said:


> Thanks again turned out great!




You're Very Welcome!!
Glad you like them!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

@Scott "Stu" Stewart ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

@buckstopr ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

